# Finish that won't darken wood?



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I started woodturning a few months ago, using found wood mainly. I've used tung oil on almost everything I've made and like how it brings out the character of the wood but what if I just want a protective coating and some sheen without altering the appearance of a clean grained light colored wood? Buff with carnuba wax maybe? Thanks in advance. I've learned tons from you guys!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For starters, you could use some shavings, held against the turning piece to burnish the wood. This will give is a semi shine. From there, you could very easily use some carnuba wax and buff while it is still on the lathe. Several coats will give it a nice sheen. However, this type of finish does wear off and will have to be reapplied at regular intervals if it is man handled very much.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

The shaving idea sounds interesting. I'll try that next time. My current piece is off the lathe already and given it's shape I don't think I could remount it. I do have a buffing wheel and carnuba though. Would poly Darken it?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Water base poly probably wouldn't wouldn't change it much. Might also try some clear Acrylic spray. Krylon makes it and WalMart carries it. That changes the look the least of anything I remember trying. :smile:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Water base poly probably wouldn't wouldn't change it much. Might also try some clear Acrylic spray. Krylon makes it and WalMart carries it. That changes the look the least of anything I remember trying. :smile:


Krylon crystal clear acrylic. It dries very fast, and can be polished for more shine.


----------

